# 'rotated; pelvis



## Skhosu (30 April 2008)

Ok, you see this term bandied about a lot, and pelvis being misaligned.
I would be grateful if anyone could explain what exactly this means and how anyone treats it?
Thank you


----------



## ChocoCornflake (30 April 2008)

horse or rider...?!


----------



## archie1 (30 April 2008)

pelvis can be twisted eg to the left or the right or can be rotated in which case the pelvis is rocked forwards or backwards. afraid i can't explain it well but just had the chiro today for a twisted pelvis (horse forgot to put the landing gear down when jumping into water!!). the treatment is with a chiropracter, osteopath, physio or whoever you use for that knind of thing.


----------



## Bossanova (30 April 2008)

I still fail to see how anyone can manipulate a pelvis back into place, if in fact they can be 'out of place' in the first place


----------



## galaxy (30 April 2008)

My pelvis is twisted, you can see and feel it when I stand on level ground.  I see a chiropractor every 6 weeks, because it can't physically be straightened, but they can help me manage it so I'm not in too much pain, by "encouraging" the muscles to hold me better (best way I can describe it).  They do not grab hold of it and twist it back, they have warned me some "experts" do that and it would leave me with long term problems.  Without seeing my chirpratcor I'm in agony and can't move.  I've tried physio and it didn't work even slightly.

I compete a horse with an unlevel pelvis.  He's 100% sound with it, although finds canter harder on one rein than the other, but in a different way to other horses.  I can't describe it....  Had a well known physio look at it and she again said to leave well alone.  If anyone tried to manipulate it level we'd end up with a very lame horse in the long run which is exactly what the vet said when he passed a 5* vetting.


----------



## jelibean (30 April 2008)

I had an ex racehorse brought to me with a rotated pelvis, im led to believe it usually takes quite a nasty accident for it to rotate to a degree where its visible though.  This one in particular had what looked like two lumps protruding through the highest part of the croup it didnt appear to give him any pain or make him obviously lame.  I dont claim to know much about it as thats the only one ive ever experienced, but he proved to have a dual personality and proved to be dangerous and was PTS so am afraid cant tell you if it can be rectified although i suspect not in a case as extreme as this.


----------



## galaxy (30 April 2008)

The horse I mentioned was born with one bent leg, he's only had 2 previous owners, both of whom we've been in contact with and we believe it was his leg which caused him to develop this way.  He's 100% in every way, about to affiliate dressage and has done Newcomers in the past.  The way you can notice is to stand behind him and one hip is about an inch (maybe?) below the other. He has no lumps at his croup. Also when he trots/canters he holds his tail slightly to one side, apparently isn't how they counter balance themsleves.


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 April 2008)

The back person has been to my horse twice now and both times had to put his pelvis back into place- apparently quite common in racehorses. I can't see anything but she could and puts it back by lifting a hind leg really high and sort of jolting it in. She said it would probably keep going at first but with regular treatment should be ok.


----------



## maddielove (30 April 2008)

All I can say it's Bl***y painful!


----------



## BigBird146 (1 May 2008)

I had my pelvis re-aligned by a McTimony Chiro. Don't ask me how it works but it does! I had one leg that appeared to be 1/2 inch longer than the other, but my right hip kept dropping whilst riding. It immediatly felt different and better and the pinching feeling I had on the other side has now gone.


----------



## Lill (1 May 2008)

Holly has a bit of a rotated pelvis.  If you look at her from behind the right side of her bum is noticeably higher than the left side.  She has always been like this, we've had her checked over and been told it is probably the result of an accident she must have had as a foal (we've had her since 3yo). 

She is not lame and it never worries her!


----------

